# CZ 75 compact, all steel overview



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is a look at the cz 75 compact. Great SHTF gun. I did a quick review and if your gonna be prepared you must practice, so here is a vid of some shooting

review





shooting


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The CZ 75 is a good weapon. I prefer US made but it does the job.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

and it does it well


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

If it a true Shithtf gun it needs to be undocumented.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The 75 and 85 have a very very long double action trigger pull, unless you go around half cocked,most are at a disadvantage when using one.

More,if you don't know what I'm talking about,even more so.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

well that is essentially the safety


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How long have you owned the CZ75?

The video is nice and well done though.

For a SHTF gun ,it should be easy to maintain. While the CZ is unlikely to fail, when it does and all machines fail at some time, parts are hard to come by.

Another issue comes to installing the parts, especially the FCG. Most gunsmiths have no clue how the CZ works. CZ Custom is about the only safe place to have them worked on.

The magazines aren't drop free unless the the retainer is disabled, which means the mag won't be lost if you hit the mag release by accident, a bonus in a SHTF moment when parts are rare

On the other hand I can tear my Glock down and service the gun myself and I'm no Armorer by any means.Plus most everybody has spare Glock parts laying around.

The CZ is a well built tight fitting machine compared to the sloppy G-Lock. That also means mud and crud could affect the operation.

I know water ,snow and ice don't affect the CZ much. I left one out in a snow filled bucket for 3 days with overnight temps in double digit below zero.
The gun was very warm to the touch for some odd reason when tossed in the bucket and some snow turned to water,then ice.

The cheap azz paint on the new CZ's will soften a bit and turn color when exposed to Brake Cleaner also.

To clean out the firing pin channel on the "B" models,you must drift out roll pin retaining the firing pin. That's a pain in the azz.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you have any interest in reloading what you fire or having the brass for trading purposes you may want to go with a revolver. I like both auto loaders and revolvers. The auto loader can often carry over 2x the ammo of the revolver. The revolver never jams the auto loader does. There is seldom a 100% solution, only trade-offs.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Revolvers do jam and when they do,it's a much more severe problem,and difficult to rectify.

With reloading one must make sure the crimp is applied correctly for the given application, more so with lightweight wheelguns. 

With semi auto's the most common issue is bullet setback,from the bullet smacking the feed ramp on it's way into the chamber causing pressure spikes.
In wheelguns the bullet has a tendency to jump forward increasing the over all length (O.A.L.). Too much O.A.L. and the bullet with lock the cylinder up with the frame making the wheelgun inoperable.There are many more moving parts in a wheelgun making them more susceptible to dirt and crud "jamming" them up.

The reloader has to be aware that this issue is more pronounced with the "Airweight" revolvers. A lightweight bullet,say less than 120 grains in a 38 is not advised by S&W in the 442 and 642's


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Revolvers do jam and when they do,it's a much more severe problem,and difficult to rectify.
> 
> With reloading one must make sure the crimp is applied correctly for the given application, more so with lightweight wheelguns.
> 
> ...


If an amateur is doing the reloading, almost anything is possible. A competent re-loader or factory ammo will generally not result in any problems. You put 1,000 rounds through an auto loader and the same through a revolver and you will get the auto loader to jam and the revolver will not. Revolvers even shoot more reliably when dirty. There is a whole lot more going on in an auto loader than a revolver and a revolver is easier to get back into action if it should fail to fire. Just squeeze the trigger again. I shoot both and am not inclined to say that one is better than the other. They both have their strengths and weaknesses and that is why I say there is no 100% solution, only trade offs. Let's not start the never ending discussion of which is better. As I pointed out previously, they both have advantages. Spray and pray people do tend to like the auto loader and the higher capacity magazines. ::rambo::


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> If an amateur is doing the reloading, almost anything is possible. A competent re-loader or factory ammo will generally not result in any problems. You put 1,000 rounds through an auto loader and the same through a revolver and you will get the auto loader to jam and the revolver will not. Revolvers even shoot more reliably when dirty. There is a whole lot more going on in an auto loader than a revolver and a revolver is easier to get back into action if it should fail to fire. Just squeeze the trigger again. I shoot both and am not inclined to say that one is better than the other. They both have their strengths and weaknesses and that is why I say there is no 100% solution, only trade offs. Let's not start the never ending discussion of which is better. As I pointed out previously, they both have advantages. Spray and pray people do tend to like the auto loader and the higher capacity magazines. ::rambo::


I don't know where you come up with that crap.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are many lower cost effective weapon out there. They may not live up to the standard of a Ruger or a Colt but not everyone can have the best of everything.
While I am not a big fan of Hipoint there clunky cheap 9mm will kill. For a very low cost.
So will many of they low end foreign weapons.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I don't know where you come up with that crap.


Looks like I hit a nerve when I mentioned spray and pray shooters. I could not resist the emoticon. :lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Only a keyboard commando would think a revolver to shoot 1000 times before a cleaning. The cylinder needs regular cleaning or the cartridges won't load well.

I clean the cylinder every 30 shots at IDPA matches.

Whereas my Glock has gone 2500 rounds with nothing more than adding fresh rounds.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Only a keyboard commando would think a revolver to shoot 1000 times before a cleaning. The cylinder needs regular cleaning or the cartridges won't load well.
> 
> I clean the cylinder every 30 shots at IDPA matches.
> 
> Whereas my Glock has gone 2500 rounds with nothing more than adding fresh rounds.


Like I said, hit a nerve. You must be thinking about dirty hand loads. Glad to set you straight. Ever win any of those matches? Perhaps you could tell us about your shooting prowess.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No nerve hit, but I did decline your add a friend request. Nothing personal, it's just my friends know what they're talking about usually.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> No nerve hit, but I did decline your add a friend request. Nothing personal, it's just my friends know what they're talking about usually.


By your actions, someone might think you're soft skinned. You have also resorted to name calling. A sure sign of having an indefensible base of knowledge.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OK you're so not a much a keyboard commando as a TROLL.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> OK you're so not a much a keyboard commando as a TROLL.


Play nice and respond with thoughtful comments. You're name calling again. This forum is a place for camaraderie without hyper-sensitivity.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> Play nice and respond with thoughtful comments. You're name calling again. This forum is a place for camaraderie without hyper-sensitivity.


HaHahaHa


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree that the cz has many more parts. But I know how they work. I can replace any part that fails and i have commonly replaced parts on hand. 

In my opinion the pistol would be a self defense gun in a SHTF situation. So I hope im not shooting hundreds of rounds through it. So if im not shooting it, which I hope im not. Nothing should break on it.

Revolvers are great also just hold less rounds


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Speaking of revolvers, I just uploaded another video


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know what the experience of others is but I have a Ruger revolver and a Colt Combat commander in 45 ACP. I can and have fired well over two hundred rounds through both guns in one sitting at the range. My Ruger uses only hand-loads at nearly full 43000 psi loadings and has for the last 42 years. It never misses a beat. I have never experienced a fail to fire or difficulty loading the cylinder from a speed loader - even after 200 rounds of hot loads. The Colt on the other hand will never go 200 rounds without a failure to fire even with factory ammo. My reloads do a little better but about 1 in every 100 fails to fire the first time. I have also owned a 9mm and after that one I swore I would never get another semi-auto pistol again. They can't be trusted 100% of the time. The first thing you are taught in a gun handling class after the primary safety training is how to clear a jam and return the pistol to the ready to fire position. Why do they place importance on that training? Because it will happen, at the worst possible time under the worst possible conditions and if you are using it for self defense then you need to be able to get the gun back in action as fast as possible. I have never seen any training like that for revolvers. They seem to always work.

I am more accurate with my revolver than any of the folks that I shoot with are with their autos. Is it the shooter or the gun, or a bit of both?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I reload for the CZ-75 B. This gun was difficult to get started because recipes were non existent. Reason for this is when reloading LRN you must seat the projectile deeper, decreasing OAL, thus increasing internal pressure. LRN have a larger diameter and the CZ-75 B's rifling starts immediately, others from what I understand do not start immediately or taper in. If you load a LRN to the correct OAL for a 9mm Luger, hand drop it in the removed barrel, you will hear a thud, you need to hear a "Ting" kind of sound. When I was working up my recipe I went to the range with bullets loaded with different amounts of powder. Started shooting with the lowest grain first, ensuring each round exited the barrel prior to pulling the trigger again. Working my way up and then wham, I found the sweet spot for this gun (or at least mine) every round just made the original hole in the paper slightly larger at 15 yards LOVE IT. Posted my results and the recipe on the CZ forums and received responses asking the muzzle velocity. I know muzzle velocity is important to competition shooters and those that just like to make noise. I don't own the equipment to test muzzle velocity nor do I care. I enjoy practicing putting holes in paper and when my gun and my hand load is able to drive tacks in almost the same hole time and time again. I like it. Now I need to work on my eye sight, breathing, heartbeat etc etc . . .

CZ-75 B Good gun, when deciding between the full size and the compact, The full size was only millimeters taller, larger capacity and 1 inch longer barrel. When CCW the hand grip is the hard thing to conceal and not the barrel, I got the full size.

Oh one more thing, The CZ-75 B fits my hand like a Kimber and half the price.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

the compact still feels very ergonomic compared to most other compacts that leave you feeling squished


----------

